# Muscle soreness on cycle



## mx109 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's my question. Do you or have you experienced muscle soreness from lifting while on cycle? I am getting soreness this time where as i didnt before. If so how bad was/is it? And does your soreness correlate with the substances you are using during your cycle?


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm gonna say the soreness is due to a bump in w/o intensity.
Androgens + being mentally up for training knowing you are on.
Never have known any compound to increase soreness - actually the opposite 
for me as recovery is enhanced. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

What's your age bro? Now are you sure it's muscle and not joint pain?  What tends to happen on say a heavy test cycle the belly of the muscle grows faster than tendon strength so be careful cause we dont need a man down with a blown hammy or pec . If u can tell us more of what compound and doseage and length of on time thus far it can help us answer more precise ok bro? Lotta smart mofo here and are glad to help. Thanks..


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 27, 2013)

Never experienced it before?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 27, 2013)

Isn't muscle soreness caused by micro tears in the muscle from training  not from anabolics?


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 27, 2013)

The AAS you are on isn't going to increase your muscle soreness.
BUT, you are going to be stronger and possibly train longer/harder which will increase muscle breakdown like thunder said, thus causing more soreness.

In other words, I wouldn't worry about it.  Make sure you are eating enough and of the right stuff to make sure your recovery is adequate and you'll be fine.

On a side note though, you should be be able to train a muscle again after 48-72 hrs.  If you are so sore you are unable to train then you are way over doing it volume wise.  Also keep in mind that soreness is not an indicator of whether a muscle is ready to be trained again.  I find that if I go to the gym with say sore pecs, and I train chest, by the time I'm done with my warmups my pecs are not sore anymore.  If you get in there though and have pain even after warming up you need to back down a little.


----------



## mx109 (Mar 1, 2013)

I appreciate the responses.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

It means you're actually starting to work out now!


----------

